# Help with Subsoiling Pasture



## khays (May 25, 2015)

Hello all,
I have a 36hp Mahindra and I bought a 24" single subsoiler because I pastures have hard pan at 6" and 18". The subsoiler breaks right through these with no issue, but I end up with these 6" high rows of elevated ground after I pass though the area. I don't have a roller to pull behind the subsoiler, so I have been going over the last row with my tires when I do the next row to push the ground back down. I have the sensation that I am just undoing the work I just did, but if I leave them, they will cause havoc with the cutters. Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can you borrow set of harrows?


----------

